# حياة جديدة (كورال مريم) شريط جميل جداااااا!!!!!



## maged75 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*شريط حياة جديدة لكورال مريم *

*شريط اكثر من رائع والفريق ممتاز والالحان جميلة والترانيم روعة!!!!!!!!!!*

* الشريط كامل                                     *

* للتحميل*

*  اضغط هنا*


----------



## kmmmoo (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حياة جديدة (كورال مريم) شريط جميل جداااااا!!!!!*

*شكراً جزيلاً ... ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك
*


----------



## cobcob (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حياة جديدة (كورال مريم) شريط جميل جداااااا!!!!!*

*رائع يا ماجد
ميرسى لمشاركتك الرائعة
الشريط ده أول مره أشوفو على النت
أشكرك جدا​*


----------



## oesi no (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حياة جديدة (كورال مريم) شريط جميل جداااااا!!!!!*

ميرسى لتعب محبتك 
الشريط دة دورت عليه كتييييير
بس اللى سألنى قالى اسم الفريق بدايه جديدة واسم الشريط حياة جديدة ​


----------



## fullaty (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حياة جديدة (كورال مريم) شريط جميل جداااااا!!!!!*

شريط حلو جداااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك يا ماجد


----------



## maged75 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حياة جديدة (كورال مريم) شريط جميل جداااااا!!!!!*

*اشكركم جميعا علي التشجيع وربنا يبارككم جميعا ويبارك هذا المنتدي الغالي*


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حياة جديدة (كورال مريم) شريط جميل جداااااا!!!!!*

اللله عليك ياماجد..انت كنت فين من زمان ياراجل
بجد ميرسى كتير على الشريط الجميل دا..ومستنيين مشاركاتك الكتيير معانا
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## maged75 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حياة جديدة (كورال مريم) شريط جميل جداااااا!!!!!*

*شكرا ليكم جميعا وربنا يبارككم*


----------



## ramezmikhael (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حياة جديدة (كورال مريم) شريط جميل جداااااا!!!!!*

it Is Very Nice And U Always Bring Some Songs Free New And First Time We Hear About But Why U Didnt Cut The  Tapes In Small Songs But Any Way Thank U


----------



## maged75 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حياة جديدة (كورال مريم) شريط جميل جداااااا!!!!!*

*شكرا اخي رامز علي تشجيعك والشريط الجميل دا نزل من 17 سنة وكان منتشر ايامها جدا وانا لما لاقيت حجمه مش كبير (35 ميجا بس) فضلت انزله كله مرة واحدة في ملف مضغوط*


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 مارس 2008)

*شريط حياة جديده كورال مريم بدرياس*







الشريط قديم بس رائع جدا وفى ناس كتير طلبته وهو مش موجود على النت كتير
الشريط بلينك واحد مضغوط.. منقول لحين رفعه بروابط خاصة للمنتدى


----------



## adeldodo (22 يونيو 2008)

thank you very very much
with my best wishes
adeldodo


----------



## maged75 (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حياة جديدة (كورال مريم) شريط جميل جداااااا!!!!!*

*you are welcome *


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حياة جديدة (كورال مريم) شريط جميل جداااااا!!!!!*

شريط حلو جداااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك يا ماجد


----------



## maged75 (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حياة جديدة (كورال مريم) شريط جميل جداااااا!!!!!*

*thanks Mario*


----------



## remoo (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ليك الشريط دة فعلاً ممتاز 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## remoo (16 يونيو 2009)

كنت بدور على ترنيمة كلمة جميلة بتتقال دايما بس من الكورال الاصلي 
ممكن حد يساعدني ؟


----------



## maged75 (17 يونيو 2009)

*هو دا الكورال الاصلي والشريط دا قديم من حوالي 18 سنة*


----------

